# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Stollingsafwijking type 2

## memvansven

ik heb in totaal 3 miskramen gehad voor de 12 weken en daartussen in heb ik een voldragen zwangerschap gehad waardoor ik een gezonde zoon heb.

nu ben ik vandaag voor uitsalg bloedonderzoek geweest, en daar kwam uit stollingsafwijking type 2? maar wat het precies inhoud is me niet geheel duidelijk, alleen wanneer ik weer zwanger wordt moet ik asperine slikken en onder controle gynacoloog blijven!
wie heeft hier meer informatie over?

gr, memvansven

----------


## Abbigail

Hallo memvansven,

Probeer die vraag eens met je huisarts te bespreken. Zelf sta ik onder controle van de trombosedienst en ik behoor tussen 2.5 en 3.5 te staan.
Omdat je aspirine moet slikken lijkt het erop dat je bloed te dik is.
Maar je huisarts kan je hierover beter informeren dan ik.

suc6

----------

